# DAKE V16 Bandsaw Help



## discus (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm going to look at a Dake V16 vertical bandsaw tomorrow morning and wondering if anyone with some knowledge on Dake band saws could give me some tips on what to look out for. I think it might be variable speed which concerns me. Unfortunately the unit is not under power. I have no experience with industrial type band saws and could really use some direction. I searched around on the web but there isn't much of any info on the unit to be found. Hoping this is the correct place to post this. I didn't find a section for Dakes.

Thank You

Dale


----------



## sanddan (Feb 11, 2017)

16" bandsaws seem to be fairly rare, I've been looking for one in my area for several years without success. You either see a 14", which is typically a wood saw with a gear box to slow it down, or the 20" saws like DoAll. I'd be all over it if it works and doesn't have any major problems.

It's probably 220v and might be 3 phase also. Not a deal breaker as you can get a VFD fairly cheap. 

I just saw a 20" 3 phase saw that ran and had a functioning blade welder local to me and the asking price was $1850 which I think is a good deal for this area.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Feb 11, 2017)

If it uses a variable pitch sheave assembly for the speed change (Reeves Drive) make sure it works as they will fail over time.


----------



## brino (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi Dale,

I am no expert, but trying to come up with something to help you with the inspection.....

Inspect:
-the rubber tires on the wheels
-blade guides, are they "cool blocks" or ball bearings? If bearing what shape are they in?
-with the blade removed, you could try spinning the wheels and motor by hand, just to be sure there are no bad bearings

an internet search shows these are very sturdy machines (975 pounds!) you have a way to move that beast?

I'll post back if I think of more.

Good luck!
-brino


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 11, 2017)

And I would certainly not be offering top dollar, without seeing it under power. It's a complete crap shoot otherwise, IMHO.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Feb 11, 2017)

brino said:


> Hi Dale,
> 
> I am no expert, but trying to come up with something to help you with the inspection.....
> 
> ...


I have never come across a  bandsaw for metals with rubber tired wheels, such would quickly become a rubber/metal composite material. Many have rotating wire wheels on each side of the blade before the wheels for this reason.


----------



## discus (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you all for the replies. Keep them coming. I'm leaving early in the morning. I am going to take a cheap 3 phase static converter along and see if the owner will assist in powering it up for a test run. So it likely won't have tires on the blade wheels?


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Feb 11, 2017)

I may be wrong but I have never come across a metal specific band saw with rubber covered band wheels in 30 years in the business, technology may have changed however.


----------



## bss1 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm not sure about Dake verticle saws, but many verticle DoAlls have rubber tires.  My 60's vintage DoAll has them. 

+1 on checking out the Reeves Drive if it has one. My saw was equipped with a 2 speed transmission and a Reeves drive. Make sure both are functional if equipped as they can be very expensive to replace. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Feb 12, 2017)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> I have never come across a bandsaw for metals with rubber tired wheels, such would quickly become a rubber/metal composite material. Many have rotating wire wheels on each side of the blade before the wheels for this reason.



That's why I prefaced my reply with "I'm no expert" .
Thanks Wreck for the reply, I likely assumed it was universal.
It's good to learn new things.

Years ago I bought a used (and homemade) vertical bandsaw. The frame was stout and the price was right.
I remember once I got it cleaned-up and running the blade teeth were digging into the aluminum wheels, I was concerned about the tooth set on that side.
I added some tires from a scrap inner tube and some brushes below the table.

Sure I still get some swarf embedded into the rubber, but at least the blade teeth have some cushion.

On saws without rubber tires, do they at least provide a relief groove in the wheels for the saw blade teeth?
If so, I suppose that would mean you are locked into one width of blade........

-brino


----------



## brino (Feb 12, 2017)

I just did some more online searching and did find a Dake page with some manuals:
http://www.dakecorp.com/manuals/vertical-bandsaws

Unfortunately not the V16, but a number of others that are likely similar.
The V24 manual has a section on blade tracking and blade guide adjustment.

Good luck, and please let us know how it goes.

-brino


----------



## Ebel440 (Feb 12, 2017)

every metal cutting vertical bandsaw I have seen has rubber tires. The only ones I have seen that are metal wheels  are horizontal saws. I never realized that before but I would guess it may have something to do with the need to twist the blade on a horizontal. If it needs new tires its not a hard job. The trick is to put the new tires in hot water for a bit to soften them up.


----------



## bss1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Here are my observations which are limited to the several saws I have owned. I think the use of rubber tires on metal band saws must vary by model type and manufacturer.  My jet horizontal had no tires, just metal wheels. My newer Ellis 1600 horizontal has rubber tires.  As mentioned above, my DoAll vertical has rubber tires.  My jet vertical wood cutting saw had the rubber tires.  The teeth on both my horizontals run outside of the wheel. Since the vertical saws are usually designed to run different width blades, the teeth run on the rubber wheel.

I hope this response didn't take the thread off course.


----------



## discus (Feb 12, 2017)

Well it came home with me. It's a beast. The guy had a neighbor with a skid steer so loading was no issue. I have a small Bobcat at home I used to unload and it just barely had enough lift height to get it off the trailer. It's no cream puff, but the price was very fair and I have plenty of room on it if it needs a few things. The bad is that it did spend some time outdoors, so the table and exposed parts are a bit rusty. It all looks pretty light though, no visible pitting, so I think it will clean up fine with some elbow grease. I plan on tearing it all down, cleaning it up and going through everything before I even try and run it. Everything inside the compartments looks quite nice and clean and everything turned free without slop. It has a tiny little pneumatic compressor motor that runs off the pulley of the main motor. Looks like it's part of the mist system that's on it. Kind of interesting. Thanks to everyone that replied. BTW it does appear to have tires on the wheels and they look to be decent shape.


----------



## bss1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice saw!  Your gonna like that one!


----------

